# Enclosure build for my julatin



## boxhead1990 (Oct 11, 2012)

Okay so iv been building a 600x600x1200mm tall enclosure for my julatin

I didnt take picture before spraying expanding foam


This is where im up to



Sent from my ST25a


----------



## Hamalicious (Oct 11, 2012)

What is the expanding foam like to work with? Can it be carved or moulded at any stage? Looking good so far. Keep us posted


----------



## MrThumper (Oct 11, 2012)

Mrherp said:


> What is the expanding foam like to work with? Can it be carved or moulded at any stage? Looking good so far. Keep us posted



It's brilliant stuff....here's one I made with it


----------



## caleb96 (Oct 11, 2012)

How much it the expanding foam and where can you get it from?

Caleb.


----------



## Marzzy (Oct 11, 2012)

Bunnings has the expander foam anywhere from 10-20 bucks a can.

Where'd you buy those hinges ?


----------



## MrThumper (Oct 11, 2012)

Marzzy said:


> Bunnings has the expander foam anywhere from 10-20 bucks a can.
> 
> Where'd you buy those hinges ?



Good old eBay....search for chrome glass hinges


----------



## MrThumper (Oct 11, 2012)

.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Oct 11, 2012)

Bunnies has glass hinges too


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 11, 2012)

that stuff is so hard to clean if ya snake poos all over it its not practical but i guess it looks pretty 

Cathy


----------



## MrThumper (Oct 12, 2012)

Don't feed em and they won't poo


----------



## boxhead1990 (Oct 12, 2012)

Im using the expansion foam from masters its a big white can and us $11 haha il post an update tomorow before I start rendering it

And nice set up mate that looks awsome!

Down the track il be doing my wima's first real enclosure which will be before my tv cabinet conversion for my bredli

But im done with the foam work now apart from cutting a piece up the top for a ceramic tile to sit in 

Sent from my ST25a


----------



## Hamalicious (Oct 12, 2012)

Those enclosures are wild mate, great work! I'll definitely be trying the expanding foam after seeing those. What do you use to paint/seal it?


----------



## MrThumper (Oct 12, 2012)

After the foam work was all done I used 3-4 coats of everyday tile grout, painted it and covered everything in a few coats of non-toxic waterproof sealant


----------



## boxhead1990 (Oct 12, 2012)

You can also use mortar or acrylic render too and use oxides that also comes out pretty good

Sent from my ST25a


----------



## boxhead1990 (Oct 12, 2012)

And thats 2 coats I added colour to give me an idea how its going to look

Sent from my ST25a


----------



## boxhead1990 (Oct 12, 2012)

MrThumper said:


> Good old eBay....search for chrome glass hinges



How much of a gap bewtween the glass and side of enclosure mate??

Sent from my ST25a


----------



## MrThumper (Oct 12, 2012)

boxhead1990 said:


> How much of a gap bewtween the glass and side of enclosure mate??
> 
> Sent from my ST25a



Think it's bout 10mm....if ur putting in adult snakes I wouldn't worry


----------



## boxhead1990 (Oct 13, 2012)

Nope not an adult just yet this ones got a yearling going in it she will be staying on the long term with plenty of hides and want not which im gunna make while im at it

Gunna be dressing up one of my other enclosures for a woma shortly
Aswell

Sent from my ST25a


----------

